# aaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it Mother's Day YET?

I've dropped hints every single day since the iPad was released.  Well, actually before but I've really stepped it up a notch now that is has hit the market.

I search Best Buy every day to see if they have it in stock and report to my hubby.  
I email him articles.
I tap him lightly on the shoulder as he drifts off to sleep at night and say "do you like iPads?"

You name it!  
(I'd just love for it to be HIS idea that I should go and get one.  )


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Luck -- I know it wouldn't work for me which is why I will be buying mine for my bday myself    But I will hold out hope for you


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Is it Mother's Day YET?


I know. With as vocal as my older kids have been about the reasons why I shouldn't get one, I'm thinking that maybe...just maybe... (usually they are the world's greatest enablers when it comes to my gadgets!)

Actually, one of my sons is coming home on leave after a year in Germany the Saturday after Mother's Day. Quite frankly, that's present enough for me!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

MrTsMom, you got that right!  My son is about to go to Afghanistan for a year so I know what you mean!

I hope the days fly by until he arrives safely home!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

My prayers and most of all my thanks to both of your children for serving our country.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My son is getting creative with ways to earn money so he can buy himself an iPad. He's halfway there but it's hard to earn money when you're 12!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> MrTsMom, you got that right! My son is about to go to Afghanistan for a year so I know what you mean!
> 
> I hope the days fly by until he arrives safely home!


God Bless him and I thank him! If my son went, I'd have to stow away and go. I can't even begin to imagine a mother's emotions! hugs


----------

